
Phrack 69 released - ChrisArchitect
http://phrack.org/issues/69/1.html
======
wcummings
Whoa, wasn't expecting to see this, it's been a while.

Phrack has a technical depth you don't often see on HN, it's a shame there
aren't more people producing content like this.

~~~
blueintegral
You might also like PoC||GTFO:
[https://www.alchemistowl.org/pocorgtfo/](https://www.alchemistowl.org/pocorgtfo/)

~~~
nickysielicki
... Since when is 0x09 followed by 0x10? Why denote your release numbers in
hex if you're just going to chicken out when it's time for hex to not be the
same as decimal?

~~~
blueintegral
Apparently it's binary coded decimal.

~~~
AndyMcConachie
No, it's just incorrect.

~~~
cremno
blueintegral is correct:

[https://twitter.com/travisgoodspeed/status/69716634385925734...](https://twitter.com/travisgoodspeed/status/697166343859257347)

------
Tiksi
I am so happy to see this today. I've missed this style of writing and
publication in today's noise of mostly self promoting blog posts pretending to
be informational. Hopefully they keep up with the paperfeed and continue to
release issues.

Mirrored for anyone behind a corp firewall that might block phrack.org:
[http://paste.click/s/amfVqd](http://paste.click/s/amfVqd)

~~~
wfn
Cool pastebin! Does it have some way of linking up multiple pastes, or is the
list linked compiled manually (the latter, I assume), i.e. manually entered
hyperlinks?

~~~
Tiksi
Someone else just asked me the same thing, heh. I've opened an issue to do the
multiple paste thing and will try to hack something in this weekend, but in
this case it was just looped and uploaded. eg:
[http://paste.click/xcfOrg](http://paste.click/xcfOrg)

------
PavlovsCat
The conclusion of the article titled "The Fall of Hacker Groups"...

> Furthermore, we dread the thought of being alike, of sharing multiple views
> and opinions. As such, we are turning progressively judgemental of who we
> should be partnering with, on the basis that "they do not understand". [..]
> No one ever feels like we do. They are not to be trusted and we do not have
> the time for them. The only attitude consonant to our search for a
> comfortable, safe life is to constrain ourselves to our own limitations,
> ignore the intelligent life out there, and surrender to the mediocracy that
> our society has condemned our leisure time to.

...reminded me of this:

> Even those of the intelligent who believe that they have a nostrum are too
> individualistic to combine with other intelligent men from whom they differ
> on minor points.

( from [http://russell-j.com/0583TS.HTM](http://russell-j.com/0583TS.HTM) )

Even knowing this, and knowing it's silly, doesn't really change it; it's a
more ingrained habit than that, at least for me. But it's worth a mental note
to self and those whom it may concern :)

~~~
stevetrewick
Does that count as vicarious Godwin? 'Collectivism is triumphing because of
too much individualism' is not a strongly coherent argument. Also note that
those of the intelligent alluded to here did in fact combine, with
historically significant results.

~~~
PavlovsCat
As the length of any discussion increases, the probability of _$anything_
being mentioned reaches 1. But sure, let's ban all literature from that time
period, where so many great thinkers gave their best.

> 'Collectivism is triumphing because of too much individualism' is not a
> strongly coherent argument.

I wouldn't equate lack of tolerance and cooperation with "individualism".
Russel didn't write people should be more alike or less individualistic, at
least I don't read it that way.

> Also note that those of the intelligent alluded to here did in fact combine,
> with historically significant results

Can you elaborate on what exactly you mean by this?

~~~
stevetrewick
Like the original Godwin, this was a joke, not an attempt at policing. That
people choose to interpret it otherwise is depressing. Well done for
completely killing it with trivially true proof - you understand that's part
of the joke, right?

As for what I meant, what I was trying to say is that - contra Russell -
people actually did in fact overcome their differences and collectively combat
the Nazis, but I obfuscated it to avoid, y'know, mentioning the Nazis.

I suppose it's too much to hope that you've just Kafka'd me into my own Godwin
and are about to drop a YHBT.

~~~
PavlovsCat
> people actually did in fact overcome their differences and collectively
> combat the Nazis

The question is, when? Not within Germany, not at first. Or at least not to a
high enough degree. Unless we simply define as intelligent those who resisted
or were Jewish etc., but that would be cheating. The Nazis didn't really get
much successful resistance until they openly tried to conquer the world, and I
can't fathom how much more they could have gotten away with if they had stuck
to annexing Austria and Poland, and had "just" murdered and brainwashed in
their "own" territory. There might _never_ be a plaque at Tiananmen square.
And last time I checked, Dick Cheney still wasn't in jail. And so on. Either
fascism and murder aren't actually a thing intelligent people successfully
combine against to keep in check, or they suck badly at doing so.

At any rate, that there was such a monstrosity to defeat in the first place is
due to lack of resistance early on, and the major political groups
cannibalizing themselves before the Nazis even started attacking and murdering
them. And then many intelligent people made an about-turn, too. Hannah Arendt
said in an interview that many intellectuals were good at "coming up with
something". That is, they adapted and came up with all sorts of elaborate
rationalizations. You could say the intelligence of a person didn't determine
their resistance to the Nazis, but the complexity of their justifications for
not doing so. Just because there were (and are) exceptions doesn't mean it
wasn't (or isn't) the rule. As the White Rose wrote in their second leaflet:

> _The greater part of its former opponents went into hiding. The German
> intellectuals fled to their cellars, there, like plants struggling in the
> dark, away from light and sun, gradually to choke to death._

------
fitzwatermellow
I enjoyed "The Fall of Hacker Groups". Clearly there is some deep nostalgia
for the 2600 days out there ;)

"The only attitude consonant to our search for a comfortable, safe life is to
constrain ourselves to our own limitations, ignore the intelligent life out
there, and surrender to the mediocracy that our society has condemned our
leisure time to."

~~~
yolesaber
I also enjoyed the article but the entire thesis is incorrect, though.
Anonymous has had far more of a cultural impact on society and technology than
Cult of the Dead Cow, lopht etc did.

~~~
teamhappy
I suppose that depends on the definition of "cultural impact." L0pht talked to
the US senate (and Mudge went on to join DARPA), CCC members consulted the
german government, etc. Anonymous was on the front page of a whole lot of
newspapers though.

\--- edit ---

Doom is a good example: It both made it into popular culture (sold lots of
copies, the Doom movie, etc.), but also hat cultural impact in the sense that
it pushed 3D graphics. L0pht, the CCC, etc. had cultural impact in the same
sense but never really made it into popular culture. Anonymous on the other
hand did make it into popular culture but had no cultural impact (that I can
think of right now).

~~~
yolesaber
What about the widespread awareness of encryption and the necessity of secure
cryptographic communications? In many laypeople's minds Anonymous and the
"deep web" or "darknet" are synonymous, they all occupy the same zone in the
cultural consciousness. Popular culture is culture.

~~~
teamhappy
> What about the widespread awareness of encryption and the necessity of
> secure cryptographic communications?

I think Wikileaks and Snowden should get some credit for this as well. Also, I
think the silk road guy should get most of the credit for "darknet" being a
thing.

> Popular culture is culture.

Yup. But it doesn't necessarily affect other popular culture (which is how _I_
defined "cultural impact").

------
fauria
Here you can find many of those text files that used to sit on BBSs and floppy
disks back in the day:
[http://www.textfiles.com/directory.html](http://www.textfiles.com/directory.html)

------
victorhugo31337
Couldn't be happier that Phrack is still alive and well--still miss BSRF:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/hacking/comments/v743p/what_ever_ha...](https://www.reddit.com/r/hacking/comments/v743p/what_ever_happened_to_black_sun_research_facility/)

~~~
sirbribri
Wow, suprised to see BSRF mentioned. Some of us still keep contact, though
nothing like how it was before: #bsrf on freenode.

------
m00dy
"Smashing stack for fun and profit". Everything started with that for me.

------
0x0
Are they working through a backlog? The OSX article mentions 10.8.2 as being
the most recent release...

~~~
tP5n
#68 was released in 2012, so yeah, kind of.

------
__jal
It makes me happy that Phrack is still kicking.

I stumbled over Phrack around issue 20-something, and have read every issue
since then (and at least most of the earlier ones), something I can't actually
say about the two magazine subscriptions I've kept since becoming adult-
shaped.

------
jcoffland
Awesome. I first started reading Phrack back in the early 90s along with hex40
and Cult of the Dead Cow. Those were the days.

------
noir-york
"Smashing the stack for fun and profit", the tear drop attacks against NT,
IGMP bug in Windows 95, ida pro, ollydbg, C, asm, finding help, and "test
boxes" on irc...

Geez a few years have passed since then!

------
2510c39011c5
notice the release dates for the recent issues...

    
    
      issue 66:  2009-11-06
      issue 67:  2010-11-17
      issue 68:  2012-04-14
      issue 69:  2016-05-06
    

the intervals: 1 yr -> 2 yr -> 4 yr

Are they now on an exponential backoff tendency? Will their next issue come
out in 2024?

------
kriro
The Solar Designer prophile was a fun read:)

~~~
novel
yeah, esp. when he says "too little done"...

------
yeowMeng
I really enjoy this type of stuff, but always wonder why hateful words
sometimes get melted in.

Edit: changed to existential claim.

------
BorisMelnik
very cool, Phrack was one of my favorite publications along with 2600. I am
really happy to see this. Also there was a writer for Phrack from a long time
ago I used to be friends with IRL, does anyone know who I could contact to
help find him?

~~~
mindcrime
_Also there was a writer for Phrack from a long time ago I used to be friends
with IRL, does anyone know who I could contact to help find him?_

Nice try, FBI!

------
daveloyall
What is PO?

~~~
xs
Project Zero.
[https://cansecwest.com/slides/2015/Project%20Zero%20-%20maki...](https://cansecwest.com/slides/2015/Project%20Zero%20-%20making%200day%20hard%20-%20Ben%20Hawkes.pdf)

------
sboselli
Is there a way to get it in an RSS feed?

~~~
roddux
RSS? Phrack was last updated about 4 years ago!

~~~
throwaway7767
IMHO rarely-updated sites are exactly the sites that I wish had RSS feeds. If
there's interesting content being posted every day, I just visit the site. But
people won't keep visiting phrack.org every day for 4 years hoping for an
update.

~~~
roddux
... I did! :)

------
joeyyang
nice

